# P220 Match DA/SA - USPSA/IDPA



## david636 (Dec 10, 2008)

I've got about 200+ rounds through my P220, and all I can say is 'WOW!'.

My question is; Has any one used this type of pistol to shoot IDPA and/or USPSA? I saw the P220 Match DA/SA on the list of production guns for USPSA, but I’m not sure about IDPA. I’ve got three magazines, but I’m guessing I’ll need at least two more.

Thanks in advance.
:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd suggest 5 mags for USPSA Production. Six is better, in case you break a base-plate on the 2nd stage!!!

Most stages will be less than 30 rounds, but you might run into a "Texas Star", or a 40yd plate rack, that requires a few more shots... Or heaven forbid you get a jam, you'll want to clear, and reload a full mag.

Production limits you to 10 rounds per mag, plus one in the chamber to start.

JeffWard


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

You will be at a disadvantage shooting 45 in Production though... There is no Major Power Factor, so you score Minor no matter what caliber you shoot. The 9mm guys will clean your clock...

Either go Limited 10, or get some extended baseplates, and shoot Limited...

45ACP is getting to be few and far between in USPSA, except in Single-Stack. 40 will make Major PF for Limited, and have a much higher capacity... 9mm is more accurate with speed in production, where everyone shoots Minor PF, even if you're shooting a .50AE.

Jeff


----------

